# Cubing in Cold Weather.



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

So it's starting to get cold over here, and that's not good because my fingers get very numb and it hurts to do fingertricks. I could try gloves, but then They would slip. I need to find a way to cube in cold weather. What do you do when this happens? Solutions, tips will help.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2009)

it sucks, don't even bother really trying. Anyone at captain's cove knows what I'm talking about.

Also... if you live in bakersfield, CA... then it doesn't get cold there.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 6, 2009)

I usually just run my hands under warm water, then cube. I actually end up getting faster times.


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> it sucks, don't even bother really trying. Anyone at captain's cove knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Also... if you live in bakersfield, CA... then it doesn't get cold there.



Stalker... Lol. J/k, it doesn't get cold here, but in the past few years, we've had some pretty cold winters. In 06 and 08 the winters were extended. This year, I didn't see much of a summer. It's barely October and it's ale ready 50 F weather. So it's really messing my cubing up


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 6, 2009)

50 degrees is nothing...but I shouldn't be talking, I am in Texas.

But I do go to Colorado every year.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 6, 2009)

Dont go outside


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 6, 2009)

TacticalPenguin said:


> Dont go outside



Yea...stay inside where it's nice and toasty


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> TacticalPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont go outside
> ...



Lol. Considering most of my time I'm at a cold high school classroom, In or out wouldn't help. Lol. There has to be a way! Grr....




Ashmnafa said:


> 50 degrees is nothing...but I shouldn't be talking, I am in Texas.
> 
> But I do go to Colorado every year.



50 F is cold for this time of the year.
It usually gets to about 38 and 25 at the coldest. (which will be in a few months)


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a hand warmer. Use it occasionally.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, up here were the lowest temperature last year was -26 (before windchill factor), we usually heat the inside of our buildings, so no matter the outside temperature, it's warm inside.

Of course, if you have to go outside, make sure you put on some gloves. And not crap kind. I usually wear a pair of leather gloves, with fur lining, and have a pair of cotton gloves underneath those.


----------



## Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah Bryan! Us Minnesotans are tough! If your fingers are numb in 50 degree weather, try going in a hot tub, then roll around in the snow. Gooooooood times


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 6, 2009)

I also live in Cali.(San Diego) It's getting cold here and I'm not sure how my times will be affected. I barely have gotten good ttimes.=(
Us Californians are so used to the sun.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gosh, I remember minnesota, I couldn't even type let alone cube! It doesn't get very cold here in Iowa like lowest is -10° so I'm not very worried about my cubing... although this is my first cubing winter. I recommend to stay inside and when you go outside don't be a "macho" idiot.


----------



## rob558 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol 50 degrees is warm im walking around in a tee shirt


----------



## wing92 (Oct 6, 2009)

rob558 said:


> lol 50 degrees is warm im walking around in a tee shirt



same here. 50 degrees is about perfect temperature


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

wing92 said:


> rob558 said:
> 
> 
> > lol 50 degrees is warm im walking around in a tee shirt
> ...



How the heck do you get 50 degrees? Oh wait, you use Fahrenheit...


----------



## shelley (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a pair of these?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> Get a pair of these?




I have this as my blindfold. 
It's pity that Indonesia doesn't have winter. :fp


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> wing92 said:
> 
> 
> > rob558 said:
> ...



Good times. Lol. Celsius is so overrated.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

I solved a cube in -50 degree weather.


(BTW, I use Celsius, because I'm BOSS)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > wing92 said:
> ...



Wow, this winter, as soon as it gets under -40, I'm doing an average. Then I'll go inside and do another one and post my results.



ConnorCuber said:


> I solved a cube in -50 degree weather.
> 
> 
> (BTW, I use Celsius, because I'm BOSS)



That's -58 Fahrenheit, and is that with or without wind chill?


----------



## Forte (Oct 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > wing92 said:
> ...



Nah let's all use Rankine


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Living in CO, I have trouble with this. As far as a solution goes, how about these?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



With.

Without, it was like -40 something.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 6, 2009)

Since we're at temperatures, I'd like to ask. My first cubing winter is just around a corner, and I was wondering if cold does any harm to cube(-15 to -25 degrees Celsius)?


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Since we're at temperatures, I'd like to ask. My first cubing winter is just around a corner, and I was wondering if cold does any harm to cube(-15 to -25 degrees Celsius)?



Nope. and I have evidence because I froze my cube to see what would happen and nothing happened at all.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're at temperatures, I'd like to ask. My first cubing winter is just around a corner, and I was wondering if cold does any harm to cube(-15 to -25 degrees Celsius)?
> ...



WOUW :O I'm gonna try do an average with a cube that is -20 degrees now xD


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Oct 6, 2009)

well you can take a break of cubing , or come to my country witch has 35 - 40 (and some times 50) degree C

yea that's very hot


----------



## Ewks (Oct 6, 2009)

For a few weeks now it has started to be below freezing in the mornings and the temperature doesn't really go much higher during the day. So I've had frozen, not-so-flexible and definitely not for cubing hands. The only solution I've found is either not to get out at all (just stay inside and cube so your hands won't get cold) or cube like you've never cubed before (do a massive 500 solve average just to get your hands warm enough to get good times).


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 6, 2009)

you might want to try rubbing sports cream into your hands. It will increase circulation and warm up your hands. I recommend the brands that use capcasin so you won't smell like an old man.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 6, 2009)

What I do is only move the cube around slowly for about half and hour, and then u are ready to go


----------



## V-te (Nov 13, 2009)

Gaahhh!!! I so freaking hate this. My averages at home have gone back up to 30, yet in school, where the classes are warm, I've been getting a 21 second average with some sub 20s!!! I hate winter!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

My 3x3 average shaved four seconds over the weekend due to a heat wave ftw (now it's 32 after the a100).
anyway, when I get outside and it's cold and windy, then my times get 50s.

BLARGH.


----------

